# Chapter 8 of the Westminster Confession



## wsw201 (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is Chapter 8 of the Confession on &quot;Christ the Mediator&quot;

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/Chapter8WestminsterConfession.htm

What do you think about this Chapter?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:02cf5ddc3d]
The Lord Jesus, in His human nature thus united to the divine, was sanctified and anointed with the Holy Spirit, above measure
[/quote:02cf5ddc3d]

What does it mean for the human nature of Christ to be sanctified? Is it similar to what Paul refers to in 1 Timothy 3:16 &quot; And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifested in the flesh, [i:02cf5ddc3d]Justified in the Spirit,[/i:02cf5ddc3d] Seen by angels, Preached among the Gentiles, Believed on in the world, Received up in glory.&quot; What does that mean?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 26, 2004)

A.A. Hodge makes the following point regarding this section:


[quote:2121301dde]
The effect of this hypostatical union upon the human nature of Christ was not to deify it, since, as we saw above, the human nature as well as the divine nature remains pure, separate, and unchanged, after as before. But the effect of this union was-(1) To exalt the human nature of Christ to a degree of dignity and honor greatly beyond that attained by any other creature. (2) To fill it with a perfection of intellectual and moral excellence beyond that of any other creature. The Father gave not the Spirit by measure unto him. (John 3:34.) &quot;It pleased the Father that in him should all fullness dwell.&quot; (Col. 1: l9.) His person, therefore, possessed all the properties belonging to absolute divinity, and an all-perfect and incomparably exalted manhood, and was thoroughly furnished to execute the office of Mediator and Surety. 
[/quote:2121301dde]


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 30, 2004)

[b:03dbeaa630]The following are the Westminster Larger Catehcism Q&amp;A that correspond with Chapter 8 of the WCF:[/b:03dbeaa630]

Q36: Who is the Mediator of the covenant of grace?
A36: The only Mediator of the covenant of grace is the Lord Jesus Christ,[1] who, being the eternal Son of God, of one substance and equal with the Father,[2] in the fulness of time became man,[3] and so was and continues to be God and man, in two entire distinct natures, and one person, forever.[4]

1. I Tim. 2:5
2. John 1:1, 14; 10:30; Phil. 2:6
3. Gal. 4:4
4. Luke 1:35; Rom. 9:5; Col. 2:9; Heb. 7:24-25

Q37: How did Christ, being the Son of God, become man?
A37: Christ the Son of God became man, by taking to himself a true body, and a reasonable soul,[1] being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost in the womb of the virgin Mary, of her substance, and born of her,[2] yet without sin.[3]

1. John 1:14; Matt. 26:38
2. Luke 1:27, 31, 35, 42; Gal. 4:4
3. Heb. 4:15; 7:26

Q38: Why was it requisite that the Mediator should be God? 
A38: It was requisite that the Mediator should be God, that he might sustain and keep the human nature from sinking under the infinite wrath of God, and the power of death;[1] give worth and efficacy to his sufferings, obedience, and intercession;[2] and to satisfy God's justice,[3] procure his favor,[4] purchase a peculiar people,[5] give his Spirit to them,[6] conquer all their enemies,[7] and bring them to everlasting salvation.[8]

1. Acts. 2:24-25; Rom. 1:4; 4:25; Heb. 9:14
2. Acts 20:28; Heb. 7:25-28; 9:14
3. Rom. 3:24-26
4. Eph. 1:6; Matt. 3:17
5. Titus. 2:13-14
6. Gal. 4:6
7. Luke 1:68-69, 71, 74
8. Heb. 5:8-9; 9:11-15

Q39: Why was it requisite that the Mediator should be man?

A39: It was requisite that the Mediator should be man, that he might advance our nature,[1] perform obedience to the law,[2] suffer and make intercession for us in our nature,[3] have a fellow feeling of our infirmities;[4] that we might receive the adoption of sons,[5] and have comfort and access with boldness unto the throne of grace.[6]

1. Heb. 2:16
2. Gal. 4:4
3. Heb. 2:14; 7:24-25
4. Heb. 4:15
5. Gal. 4:5
6. Heb. 4:16

Q40: Why was it requisite that the Mediator should be God and man in one person ?
A40: It was requisite that the Mediator, who was to reconcile God and man, should himself be both God and man, and this in one person, that the proper works of each nature might be accepted of God for us, and relied on by us,[1] as the works of the whole person.[2]

1. Matt. 1:21, 23; 3:17; Heb. 9:14
2. I Peter 2:6

Q41: Why was our Mediator called Jesus?
A41: Our Mediator was called Jesus, because he saveth his people from their sins.[1]

1. Matt. 1:21

Q42: Why was our Mediator called Christ?
A42: Our Mediator was called Christ, because he was anointed with the Holy Ghost above measure;[1] and so set apart, and fully furnished with all authority and ability,[2] to execute the offices of prophet,[3] priest,[4] and king of his church,[5] in the estate both of his humiliation and exaltation.

1. John 3:34; Psa. 405:7
2. John 6:27; Matt. 28:18-20
3. Acts 3:21-22; Luke 4:18, 21
4. Heb. 4:14-15; 5:5-7
5. Psa. 2:6; Matt. 21:5; Isa. 9:6-7; Phil. 2:8-11

Q43: How doth Christ execute the office of a prophet? 
A43: Christ executeth the office of a prophet, in his revealing to the church,[1] in all ages, by his Spirit and word,[2] in divers ways of administration,[3] the whole will of God,[4] in all things concerning their edification and salvation.[5]

1. John 1:18
2. I Peter 1:10-12
3. Heb. 1:1-2
4. John 15:15
5. Acts 20:32; Eph. 4:11-13; John 20:31

Q44: How doth Christ execute the office of a priest? 
A44: Christ executeth the office of a priest, in his once offering himself a sacrifice without spot to God,[1] to be a reconciliation for the sins of his people;[2] and in making continual intercession for them.[3]

1. Heb. 9:14, 28
2. Heb. 2:17
3. Heb. 7:25

Q45: How doth Christ execute the office of a king?

A45: Christ executeth the office of a king, in calling out of the world a people to himself,[1] and giving them officers,[2] laws,[3] and censures, by which he visibly governs them;[4] in bestowing saving grace upon his elect,[5] rewarding their obedience,[6] and correcting them for their sins,[7] preserving and supporting them under all their temptations and sufferings,[8] restraining and overcoming all their enemies,[9] and powerfully ordering all things for his own glory,[10] and their good;[11] and also in taking vengeance on the rest, who know not God, and obey not the gospel.[12]

1. Acts 15;14-16; Isa. 4:4-5; Gen. 49:10; Psa. 110:3
2. Eph. 4:11-12; I Cor. 12:28
3. Isa. 33:22
4. Matt. 18:17-18; I Cor. 5:4-5
5. Acts 5:31
6. Rev. 2:10; 22:12
7. Rev. 3:19
8. Isa. 63:9
9. I Cor. 15:25; Psa. 110:1-2
10. Rom. 14:10-11
11. Rom. 8:28
12. II Thess. 1:8-9; Psa. 2:8-9

Q46: What was the estate of Christ's humiliation? 
A46: The estate of Christ's humiliation was that low condition, wherein he for our sakes, emptying himself of his glory, took upon him the form of a servant, in his conception and birth, life, death, and after his death, until his resurrection. [1]

1. Phil. 2:6-8; Luke 1:31; II Cor. 8:9; Acts 2:24

Q47: How did Christ humble himself in his conception and birth?
A47: Christ humbled himself in his conception and birth, in that, being from all eternity the Son of God, in the bosom of the Father, he was pleased in the fulness of time to become the son of man, made of a woman of low estate, and to be born of her; with divers circumstances of more than ordinary abasement.[1] 

1. John 1:14, 18; Gal. 4:4; Luke 2:7

Q48: How did Christ humble himself in his life?
A48: Christ humbled himself in his life, by subjecting himself to the law,[1] which he perfectly fulfilled;[2] and by conflicting with the indignities of the world,[3] temptations of Satan,[4] and infirmities in his flesh, whether common to the nature of man, or particularly accompanying that his low condition.[5]

1. Gal. 4:4
2. Matt. 5:17; Rom. 5:19
3. Psa. 22:6; Heb. 12:2-3
4. Matt. 4:1-12; Luke 4:13
5. Heb. 2:17-18; 4:15; Isa. 52:13-14

Q49: How did Christ humble himself in his death?
A49: Christ humbled himself in his death, in that having been betrayed by Judas,[1] forsaken by his disciples,[2] scorned and rejected by the world,[3] condemned by Pilate, and tormented by his persecutors;[4] having also conflicted with the terrors of death, and the powers of darkness, felt and borne the weight of God's wrath,[5] he laid down his life an offering for sin,[6] enduring the painful, shameful, and cursed death of the cross.[7]

1. Matt. 27:4
2. Matt. 26:56
3. Isa. 53:2-3
4. Matt. 27:26-50; John 19:34
5. Luke 22:44; Matt. 27:46
6. Isa. 53:10
7. Phil. 2:8; Heb. 12:2; Gal. 3:13

Q50: Wherein consisted Christ's humiliation after his death?

A50: Christ's humiliation after his death consisted in his being buried,[1] and continuing in the state of the dead, and under the power of death till the third day;[2] which hath been otherwise expressed in these words, he descended into hell.

1. I Cor. 15:3-4
2. Psa. 16:10; Acts 2:24-27, 31; Rom. 6:9; Matt. 12:40

Q51: What was the estate of Christ's exaltation?
A51: The estate of Christ's exaltation comprehendeth his resurrection,[1] ascension,[2] sitting at the right hand of the Father,[3] and his coming again to judge the world.[4]

1. I Cor. 15:4
2. Mark 16:19
3. Eph. 1:20
4. Acts 1:11; 17:31

Q52: How was Christ exalted in his resurrection? 
A52: Christ was exalted in his resurrection, in that, not having seen corruption in death (of which it was not possible for him to be held),[1] and having the very same body in which he suffered, with the essential properties thereof [2] (but without mortality, and other common infirmities belonging to this life), really united to his soul,[3] he rose again from the dead the third day by his own power;[4] whereby he declared himself to be the Son of God,[5] to have satisfied divine justice,[6] to have vanquished death, and him that had the power of it,[7] and to be Lord of quick and dead:[8] all which he did as a public person,[9] the head of his church,[10] for their justification,[11] quickening in grace,[12] support against enemies,[13] and to assure them of their resurrection from the dead at the last day.[14]

1. Acts 2:24, 27
2. Luke 14:39
3. Rom. 6:9; Rev. 1:18
4. John 10:18
5. Rom. 1:4
6. Rom. 8:34
7. Heb. 2:14
8. Rom. 14:9
9. I Cor. 15:21-22
10. Eph. 1:20, 22-23; Col. 1:18
11. Rom. 4:25
12. Eph. 2:1, 5-6; Col. 2:12
13. I Cor. 15:25-27
14. I Cor. 15:20

Q53: How was Christ exalted in his ascension?
A53: Christ was exalted in his ascension, in that having after his resurrection often appeared unto and conversed with his apostles, speaking to them of the things pertaining to the kingdom of God,[1] and giving them commission to preach the gospel to all nations,[2] forty days after his resurrection, he, in our nature, and as our head,[3] triumphing over enemies,[4] visibly went up into the highest heavens, there to receive gifts for men,[5] to raise up our affections thither,[6] and to prepare a place for us,[7] where himself is, and shall continue till his second coming at the end of the world.[8]

1. Acts 1:2-3
2. Matt. 28:19-20
3. Heb. 6:20
4. Eph. 4:8
5. Acts 1:9-11; Eph. 4:10; Psa. 68:18
6. Col. 3:1-2
7. John 14:3
8. Acts 3:21

Q54: How is Christ exalted in his sitting at the right hand of God?
A54: Christ is exalted in his sitting at the right hand of God, in that as God-man he is advanced to the highest favor with God the Father,[1] with all fulness of joy,[2] glory,[3] and power over all things in heaven and earth;[4] and doth gather and defend his church, and subdue their enemies; furnisheth his ministers and people with gifts and graces,[5] and maketh intercession for them.[6]

1. Phil. 2:9
2. Acts 2:28; Psa. 16:11
3. John 17:5
4. Eph. 1:22; I Peter 3:22
5. Eph. 4:10-12; Psa. 110:1
6. Rom. 8:34

Q55: How doth Christ make intercession?
A55: Christ maketh intercession, by his appearing in our nature continually before the Father in heaven,[1] in the merit of his obedience and sacrifice on earth,[2] declaring his will to have it applied to all believers;[3] answering all accusations against them,[4] and procuring for them quiet of conscience, notwithstanding daily failings,[5] access with boldness to the throne of grace,[6] and acceptance of their persons [7] and services.[8]

1. Heb. 9:12, 24
2. Heb. 1:3
3. John 3:16; 17:9, 20, 24
4. Rom. 8:33-34
5. Rom. 5:1-2; I John 2:1-2
6. Heb. 4:16
7. Eph. 1:6
8. I Peter 2:5

Q56: How is Christ to be exalted in his coming again to judge the world?
A56: Christ is to be exalted in his coming again to judge the world, in that he, who was unjustly judged and condemned by wicked men,[1] shall come again at the last day in great power,[2] and in the full manifestation of his own glory, and of his Father's, with all his holy angels,[3] with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet of God,[4] to judge the world in righteousness.[5]

1. Acts 3:14-15
2. Matt. 14:30
3. Luke 9:26; Matt. 25:31
4. I Thess. 4:16
5. Acts 17:31

Q57: What benefits hath Christ procured by his mediation?
A57: Christ, by his mediation, hath procured redemption,[1] with all other benefits of the covenant of grace.[2]

1. Heb. 9:12
2. II Cor. 1:20

[b:03dbeaa630]The following are the Westminster Shorter Catechism Q&amp;A that correspond with Chapter 8 of the WCF:[/b:03dbeaa630]

Q21: Who is the Redeemer of God's elect? 
A21: The only Redeemer of God's elect is the Lord Jesus Christ,[1] who, being the eternal Son of God, became man,[2] and so was, and continueth to be, God and man in two distinct natures, and one person,[3] for ever.[4] 

1. I Tim. 2:5
2. John 1:14
3. Rom. 9:5
4. Heb. 7:24

Q22: How did Christ, being the Son of God, become man? 
A22: Christ, the Son of God, became man, by taking to himself a true body,[1] and a reasonable soul,[2] being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost, in the womb of the Virgin Mary, and born of her,[3] yet without sin.[4] 

1. Heb. 2:14
2. Matt. 26:38
3. Luke 1:31, 35
4. Heb. 7:26 

Q23: What offices doth Christ execute as our Redeemer? 
A23: Christ, as our Redeemer, executeth the offices of a prophet,[1] of a priest,[2] and of a king,[3] both in his estate of humiliation and exaltation. 


1. Acts 3:22
2. Heb. 5:6
3. Psa. 2:6

Q24: How doth Christ execute the office of a prophet? 
A24: Christ executeth the office of a prophet, in revealing to us,[1] by his word [2] and Spirit,[3] the will of God for our salvation. 

1. John 1:18
2. John 20;31
3. John 14:26

Q25: How doth Christ execute the office of a priest? 
A25: Christ executeth the office of a priest, in his once offering up of himself a sacrifice to satisfy divine justice,[1] and reconcile us to God;[2] and in making continual intercession for us.[3]

1. Heb. 9:28
2. Heb. 2:17
3. Heb. 7:25

Q26: How doth Christ execute the office of a king? 
A26: Christ executeth the office of a king, in subduing us to himself,[1] in ruling and defending us,[2] and in restraining and conquering all his and our enemies.[3]

1. Psa. 110:3
2. Isa. 33:22
3. I Cor. 15:25

Q27: Wherein did Christ's humiliation consist? 
A27: Christ's humiliation consisted in his being born, and that in a low condition,[1] made under the law,[2] undergoing the miseries of this life,[3] the wrath of God,[4] and the cursed death of the cross;[5] in being buried, and continuing under the power of death for a time.[6]

1. Luke 2:7
2. Gal. 4:4
3. Isa. 53:3
4. Matt. 27:46
5. Phil. 2:8
6. Matt. 12:40

Q28: Wherein consisteth Christ's exaltation? 
A28: Christ's exaltation consisteth in his rising again from the dead on the third day,[1] in ascending up into heaven, in sitting at the right hand of God the Father,[2] and in coming to judge the world at the last day.[3] 

1. I Cor. 15:4
2. Mark 16:19
3. Acts 17:31


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 30, 2004)

*How can his finite humanity purge infinity?*

[quote:9d73c511c5]V. The Lord Jesus, by His perfect obedience, and sacrifice of Himself, which He, through the eternal Spirit, once offered up unto God, hath fully satisfied the justice of His Father;(k) and purchased, not only reconciliation, but an everlasting inheritance in the kingdom of heaven, for all those whom the Father hath given unto Him.(l)
[/quote:9d73c511c5]
I'm just curious here. This is one point I haven't been really clear on. How did the finite human body of Christ bear or satisfy the infinite wrath of God? I know we say the divine nature sustained his human nature, but was the divine involved in the punishment as well? 



[Edited on 4-30-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## yeutter (Apr 30, 2004)

*Westminster Chapt 8 Orthodox/Catholic/Evangelical*

The confession is very complete as it sets forth the truth of the
relationship of the divinity and humanity of our Lord and His role as mediator of the covenant of grace.

Is their anything in the Chapter that would give Pause to a Lutheran, or a cleric in a cannonical Eastern Orthodox Church or even one ensnared in the Church of Rome?


----------



## JWJ (Apr 30, 2004)

[[/quote]
I'm just curious here. This is one point I haven't been really clear on. How did the finite human body of Christ bear or satisfy the infinite wrath of God? I know we say the divine nature sustained his human nature, but was the divine involved in the punishment as well? 
[Edited on 4-30-2004 by puritansailor] [/quote]

The finite body satisfied the infinite wrath of God because of its infinite worth-- i.e., being a part of the whole person Jesus Christ. Yes the divine nature was involved, not in the sense that it suffered (for how can a nature let alone an impassible nature suffer) but only in the sense that it was the whole person Jesus Christ who suffered.

JWJ


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:de316fb56f][i:de316fb56f]Originally posted by yeutter[/i:de316fb56f]
The confession is very complete as it sets forth the truth of the
relationship of the divinity and humanity of our Lord and His role as mediator of the covenant of grace.

Is their anything in the Chapter that would give Pause to a Lutheran, or a cleric in a cannonical Eastern Orthodox Church or even one ensnared in the Church of Rome? [/quote:de316fb56f]

Thomas,

Most of the chapter is ecumenical. However, a Papist would object (at least obliquely) to:
[quote:de316fb56f]On the third day He arose from the dead, with the same body in which He suffered, with which also he ascended into heaven, and there sitteth at the right hand of His Father, making intercession, and shall return to judge men and angels at the end of the world[/quote:de316fb56f]
in the sense that they do not believe in the non-ubiquitous nature of Christ's body (i.e. He is present physically in the sacrament). Therefore, they would deny that Christ is now only at the right hand of the Father.

They would also deny [i:de316fb56f]The Lord Jesus, by His perfect obedience[/i:de316fb56f], that Christ's active obedience is involved in the atonement.

And of course they would deny [i:de316fb56f]VIII. To all those for whom Christ hath purchased redemption, He doth certainly and effectually apply and communicate the same[/i:de316fb56f], that all whom Christ has purchased are saved.

[Edited on 4-30-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## yeutter (Apr 30, 2004)

No doubt they would object to the clause about the effectual application of the redemption Christ has purchased for His people.

The reformed are troubled by the logical inconsistancy of the Romish position regarding transubstantiation and the affirmation the Christ sits at the right hand of God the Father almighty. The Romish are not troubled by it because the believe Christ's presence in the Eucharist is a miracle. Therefore by definition beyond explanation.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:faf05894cc][i:faf05894cc]Originally posted by JWJ[/i:faf05894cc]
[quote:faf05894cc]
I'm just curious here. This is one point I haven't been really clear on. How did the finite human body of Christ bear or satisfy the infinite wrath of God? I know we say the divine nature sustained his human nature, but was the divine involved in the punishment as well? 
[/quote:faf05894cc]

The finite body satisfied the infinite wrath of God because of its infinite worth-- i.e., being a part of the whole person Jesus Christ. Yes the divine nature was involved, not in the sense that it suffered (for how can a nature let alone an impassible nature suffer) but only in the sense that it was the whole person Jesus Christ who suffered.
[/quote:faf05894cc]
So then, would Adam's obedience, should he have been faithful, been of infinite worth to us when imputed? Just trying to see the parallel. What Adam failed to earn, Christ earned in our stead. But the punishment Adam earned could not be satisfied by simply creating a second good human (lets call him Cliff), to satisfy the required punishment for sin. Cliff's finite nature could not satisfy the infinite wrath merited by Adam. So somehow, the divine nature had to satisfy the infinite wrath of God in some way. You see the question now?


----------



## JWJ (May 1, 2004)

[/quote]
So then, would Adam's obedience, should he have been faithful, been of infinite worth to us when imputed? 

Wrong question. The correct question is would have Adam's obedience, should he have been faithful, been of infinite worth to God? Answer NO.

[/quote] somehow, the divine nature had to satisfy the infinite wrath of God in some way. You see the question now? 

Yes I see your question. This is where things can get a bit sticky in Christology i.e., the hypostatic union and Chalcedonian Creed. I got my self in trouble going down this path on this very forum (do a search). The problem is that a nature let alone an impassible nature cannot suffer (this point is very rarely discussed but there are some brave theologians who have taken issue with it-- e.g. Gordon Clark in his book on the Incarnation).

The key is found on how one defines nature and person. However when it boils down to it we are better to leave the question &quot;how&quot; as far as natures out of it because then we will be treading down the road of either Nestorianism or Eutychianism. This is why it is better to say the person Jesus Christ satisfied the wrath of God.

JWJ


----------



## Saiph (May 3, 2004)

I agree with you Jim.


Anselm - Proslogium VIII


[quote:3f99f75070]
How he is compassionate and passionless. God is compassionate, in terms of our experience, because we experience the effect of compassion. God is not compassionate, in terms of his own being, because he does not experience the feeling (affectus) of compassion.

BUT how are you compassionate, and, at the same time, passionless (impassibilis)? For, if you are passionless, you do not feel sympathy; and if you do not feel sympathy, your heart is not wretched from sympathy for the wretched ; but this it is to be compassionate. But if you are not compassionate, whence comes so great consolation to the wretched? How, then, are you compassionate and not compassionate, O Lord, unless because you are compassionate in terms of our experience, and not compassionate in terms of your being (secundum te).

Truly, you are so in terms of our experience, but you are not so in terms of your own. For, when you behold us in our wretchedness, we experience the effect of compassion, but you do not experience the feeling. Therefore, you are both compassionate, because you do save the wretched, and spare those who sin against you; and not compassionate because you are affected by no sympathy for wretchedness.

[/quote:3f99f75070]


----------

